# Best way to remove McAfee Security center entirely from system??



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

My Dell Inspiron 6400 came with the McAfee Security Center and I am running it on the 30 day free trial. But, I believe it is bogging things down a bit and it is overkill with Vista Home Premium and I want to remove it all best way and install AVG or Avast and I believe that should provide the security I need as Vista has some built in security.

So, is there Uninstall with McAfee one should use or the Windows Add remove program or something else suggested?
thanks.
G
p.s. how much of a drag is McAfee...I have a pretty good system, but it is showing a lot of Ram in use with nothing open really?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Windows add-remove will not remove all referencies to McAfee.
You could try an uninstaller.
Should still be a free trial.
http://www.soft32.com/download_124366.html


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a mcafee tool to do the job for you.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

Thanks for both links. Probaably will go with majorgeeks as it appears to be the free one.
G


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

By the way, majorgeeks shows the McAfee 2007 uninstall for XP systems. I am running Vista. Could that be an issue?
G


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi do not Vista so it may be an issue using an uninstaller..unless you find one compatable with Vista.
You could try using add-remove programs..then files and folders and remove all referencies to McAfee.


----------

